# IUI not ovulated at insem



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Guys, I had my basting this morning.  Having worried all of last night that I would of ovulated too early I am now panicing that my scan today at insem showed I hadn't ovulated (36hrs post trigger)!  I'm worried the trigger won't of worked and the lovely spermies are swimming around too early.  Is it better to of ovulated or not ovulated at basting?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

on my first IUI I think I had ovulated or was near to it as my cervix was open. the 2nd one I Def hadn't ovulated as crevix was closed & insem was done less than 24 hours after hcg jab. I got pg on my 2nd iui but not on the first. 

Hope that gives you some hope that it is possible x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the reply. 4 hrs in to the 2-3ww and I am already going  !! Totally stressing I won't ovulate so its great to hear from you x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

the 2ww is tough but anything is possible. I hope it all works out for you xxxx


----------

